# IPAD 3



## Php21 (4 Février 2012)

S que certain d'entre vous, bien informés, attendent l'arrivée de l'iPad 3.  :confuses:

Et si oui , vous l'attendez vers quelle date ???   

je n'ai pas l'envie d'acheter un 2 si le 3 arrive au printemps  !!!

merci pour vos réponses. (qlq liens seraient appréciables)   

Bien à vous   

Php21


----------



## Php21 (5 Février 2012)

Je me répond à moi même.

http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/ipad-3-un-lancement-cale-sur-ceux-de-2010-et-2011-70332

merci à tous  ;-(


----------



## Tchak (6 Février 2012)

At-ton constaté qu'il y avait des iPad 2 sur le refurb ?


----------



## Le Mascou (9 Février 2012)

Mars 2012 : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/233612/l-ipad-3-presente-debut-mars


----------



## Php21 (24 Mars 2012)

merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai,enfin, un iPad. Pour l'instant je suis un peu déçu, mais je ne sais comment l'expliquer.
Certainement en le comparant à mon iPhone 4 &#8230; !!!

wait & see &#8230; !!!


----------

